# Harmonic analysis - A little assistance is needed



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Harmonic analysis - Issue Resolved*

*Edit:*

The problem is solved. Thank you everyone for your input, it's greatly appreciated.

TPS


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a dangerous place to post this, PetrB may kill your instructor.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> This is a dangerous place to post this, PetrB may kill your instructor.


That might spare his future pupils a little bit of misery, which is a good thing! But of course, killing is not a permissible act.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, all I can say is welcome to the club: I have never been able to make head or tails of harmonic analysis either, not in many years of repeatedly tackling the subject.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the sort of thing that gives musicology a bad name.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Analysis is something I've never studied. I can do it slowly, maybe. Give me a few weeks, though I bet you don't have that much time.

However, on my first look I did notice that you do not always label your E's as Eb. You did this with Bb as well. The Roman numeral is probably correct but you know it's a Bb or Eb, but you didn't always write in the "flat" That was confusing for me.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> Analysis is something I've never studied. I can do it slowly, maybe. Give me a few weeks, though I bet you have that much time.
> 
> However, on my first look I did notice that you do not always label your E's as Eb. You did this with Bb as well. The Roman numeral is probably correct but you know it's a Bb or Eb, but you didn't always write in the "flat"


That's very true. I originally wanted to write in the flats, but I was a bit uncertain. I did go ahead and write in a few, but I'm glad that it's all cleared up now. I've pretty much completed everything, I just need to write in the flats and label the cadences.
Thank you so much, Sordino for pointing that out for me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

GGluek said:


> This is the sort of thing that gives musicology a bad name.


Anything else that you'd like to add? If not, then, thank you kindly for your input. :}


----------

